# how are you



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

hello my kp friendsÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂ
so long not to come here even many msg from you not replied. i am bloody busy from Feb since I open a yarn shop and find I was pregnant again. My son is 15-16 months now. And he has almost 12 teeth now. My mom help to take care of him when I go to my shop to work everyday. On Saturday I will learn some Chinese Medicine from a teacher.
while i still knitting for work and relax. it is the most enjoyble time for me. i knit on subway to
my shop everyday. i knit after my son sleep. here are my FO recentlyÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂ


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

WOW! Your shawls are absolutely GORGEOUS!!! You knit beautifully!! :sm11:


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful knitting! Do you have a link for the white shawl? It is a stunner!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful work. You are a clever lady, especially with a young child and a business to look after.
Your work looks like it is all knitted but perhaps the last two are crocheted, which I do. Please let us know.
Good luck with your business and cheers to your mother who is helping you out. She is doing a great job too!
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## selmacan (Jan 11, 2017)

Congratulations on your growing family, and your business.

I love the white shawl! Are you sharing/selling the pattern?


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your shawls are gorgeous. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad you are back! Congratulations on the new young son. No pictures of your biggest project? Love the white shawl and the yellow/green over shirt is gorgeous! Do you design your own projects?


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

I love the patterns. Hope you share them.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations to you on your shop and yet to be new family member. You do beautiful work.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous! I'm always impressed with moms who manage to work and take care of young children. I don't know how you do it! I took a hiatus from teaching while my kids were young.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad to hear from you. You are definitely busy but glad to see you still have time to create such beautiful items. Congratulations on upcoming second child.


----------



## annieb5191 (Feb 5, 2017)

Just beautiful, ALL of them! You surely have a busy life and I, too, find it interesting how Moms take care of their young kids and also find time to have a bit of fun for themselves. BUT, having a yarn shop, too? WOW! Congratulations on your business, hope you get LOTS of business. And, I am sure your Mom helps out a lot too, by staying with your child. Take care and keep knitting. You are SOOO good at it!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful knitting! Congratulations on both your new yarn shop and, more importantly, the upcoming addition to your family.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations and best wishes for a healthy family and a successful business. I admire your industriousness, & suspect that you never sit idle!
I think your aqua wrap is a stunning work of art! If you designed it you have a remarkable eye and talent!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

You are so Talented!, will the pattern for the white shawl be Available? HuGS for your Family! ????


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Your work is beautiful, and so are the colors. Congratulations on the birth of your baby and on your new shop. Thank you for sharing the pictures of your work. Best wishes with everything.


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Your knitting work is so beautiful. I am amazed you can attend to a family, knit, and run a business. Congratulations to you!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

your shawls are gorgeous! Congratulations on your new shop and new son! you are busy aren't you. when do you find time to knit??!!!! your white shawl is gorgeous. I wish I was as talented as you are......


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations on new baby. You are a very busy lady. Your shawls are beautiful.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Jaw-dropping gorgeous shawls. Congratulations on your growing family and new business. Are these your own patterns and if so do you share or sell them somewhere online?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Your work is lovely. Is there a pattern for the last shawl, the blue-green one? That is a style I like to make and wear. Congratulations on yarn shop and coming baby!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Nice to see you back and your excellent work. It's all gorgeous! Congratulations on both the expected baby and the yarn shop. :sm01:


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Glad you checked back in with us. I wondered where you'd been. You'r work is just gorgeous! I especially love your white shawl and green sweater. You're amazing, raising young children, running your shop and keeping it all together while still creating beautiful hand made garments. Take care of yourself  Lynn


----------



## sueny (Feb 9, 2011)

She has a very large number of projects on Ravelry but in going through some of them it looks as though none are available to purchase. Also, there are a few cute pictures of her baby.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Awesome!! What yarn did you use for the beautiful citrus coloured item (2nd photo)?


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Nice to see you back and your excellent work. It's all gorgeous! Congratulations on both the expected baby and the yarn shop. :sm01:


Agree! :sm01:


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Your work is exquisite. You must be a very organised person to do all you do.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Everything is so beautiful!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

You do such beautiful knitting. Wishing you great success with your shop and please take care of yourself as you are so busy.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow. I remember those days. I had two babies, a needlework business, a husband who worked long hours, and a 4 bedroom house to deal with.

Best wishes to you on handling it all. I love your shawls. Can you share the pattern sources, please?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrads on your family and business. Your shawl work is stunning. Are they your own designs, or did you follow someone else's? Either way, would you please share them with us. They're just gorgeous! Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Your shawls are beautiful. I love the pattern and hope you will share them.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Your work is superb

Please please can I have the pattern you followed....


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

What an incredibly talented knitter you are! Each piece is so perfectly completed! Hope all goes well with your second pregnancy.


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

Very beautiful. Outstanding detail.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

It is so good to hear from you and to see more of your exquisitely beautiful work. Also it's nice to hear about your life and your growing family. I wish you great success with your yarn shop venture. Keep us posted on how things are going. God bless and enjoy the life He has given you.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

How nice to hear from you and to see some of your beautiful work again. Many congratulations on the birth of your baby and opening your yarn store, I wish you all success!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations on both your business and new coming baby. Your work is beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

You are a very talented knitter! It's always a pleasure to see your work, it is really outstanding! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work, congrats on your new business


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

romamor said:


> hello my kp friendsÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂ
> so long not to come here even many msg from you not replied. i am bloody busy from Feb since I open a yarn shop and find I was pregnant again. My son is 15-16 months now. And he has almost 12 teeth now. My mom help to take care of him when I go to my shop to work everyday. On Saturday I will learn some Chinese Medicine from a teacher.
> while i still knitting for work and relax. it is the most enjoyble time for me. i knit on subway to
> my shop everyday. i knit after my son sleep. here are my FO recentlyÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂ


Wow! These are all truly gorgeous. Your work is beautiful.
Also congratulations on your yarn shop and your upcoming new baby's arrival.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work as always. Congratulations for your new baby on the way. ????


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Absolutely stunning pieces. You are a wonderful knitter. They are all gorgeous.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm glad to see you back on the forum. Your work is always so beautiful! :sm24:


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

machine or hand are these pattern available v nice


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Gorgeous work!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome back! Congratulations of your new family and your new shop. l wish you good luck in your new adventure.
Your new postings are all gorgeous!!
:sm24:


----------



## Horsin'around (Jan 15, 2012)

It is nice to have you back and your work is gorgeous as always. I am sure I am not alone in saying I would love to see pictures of your yarn shop! All the best to you and your family.
Sue


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

All are beautiful!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Such beautiful knitting as usual. Love all your projects; but would love to know the pattern names for the two shawls...so gorgeous! Congratulations & best wishes to you & your growing family. Also, best wishes for your new yarn shop. It is bound to be a great success as everything you knit is perfect.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your Shawls are beautiful!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love seeing your beautiful creations. Congratulations on your family as well as your shop. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Beautiful work. Love the colours as well.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Please could we have the pattern details? I would love the white shawl pattern, it really is stunning


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Your work is stunning. You have so much talent.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations busy lady.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are a wonderful knitter. I'm sure your shoppe will be successful. Blessings to the family.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

You have so much energy.... and your work is beautiful


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome back!!! You certainly are busy!!!
Wishing you well!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Congratulations on Family an business...The shawls are gorgeous a the scarf too????????


----------



## cathy-jo (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Your work is gorgeous.Best wishes for the new baby and I hope ou do well in your new shop.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

What beautiful work and such a busy lady.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

romamor said:


> hello my kp friendsÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂ
> so long not to come here even many msg from you not replied. i am bloody busy from Feb since I open a yarn shop and find I was pregnant again. My son is 15-16 months now. And he has almost 12 teeth now. My mom help to take care of him when I go to my shop to work everyday. On Saturday I will learn some Chinese Medicine from a teacher.
> while i still knitting for work and relax. it is the most enjoyble time for me. i knit on subway to
> my shop everyday. i knit after my son sleep. here are my FO recentlyÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂ


Beautiful work. I am glad you still find time to knit.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Your work is wonderful.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

I just have no words for the beauty of your shawls. They are magnificent. You are a beautiful knitter. The patterns are lovely and the colors you chose are so pretty. All is can say is WOW!! Beautiful, gorgeous, magnificent--they are all of these and more. Good luck with your yarn shop as well.


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Amazing work. So clever and industrious you are. Best wishes for a successful shop.


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

Glad to read your news and especially to see the pictures of your beautiful shawls and cowl. Wonderful knitting! You are so skilled! Congratulations on the coming baby and good luck to you as you work, learn Chinese medicine, raise your children and find time to knit. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Fabulous beautiful work.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Welcome back your work is exquisite ????????


----------



## NannyMuriel (Sep 16, 2012)

Your work is stunning 
Could you let us know where we can
Find the pattern for the white shawl 
I knit for hospital patients and would love to make a couple of them 
Good luck with your shop and your growing family


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Just beautiful ! I love the white shawl. Thank you for showing us.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful. Would love the pattern of the white shawl.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

So nice to see you back~I was just thinking about you recently. Beautiful knitting, as always. Congratulations on the new baby, and your yarn shop.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

You are very talented. All your work in the pictures is beautiful.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

So glad to hear from you again. Your work is gorgeous as always.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

All gorgeous as usual! Congratulations on your growing family and your new business. Is there a pattern for the yellow sweater?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

What amazing work you do! Congratulations on the baby too! I hope you post more for us to see.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratulations on your new family addition, good luck with your new endeavor, and your work is absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

The white shawl is knit? Oh, I want that pattern! Can you post a link, or where you got it, please?


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

All gorgeous!


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

It's so nice to hear from you again. You have been very busy! Your creations are beautiful as always. Please post again as you find time and keep us updated . Congratulations on your expanding family and your new business!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on birth of your son and opening your shop, you have been very busy. Your knitting is beautiful, very talented


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Your work is lovely. I am amazed that you were able to accomplish so much while running a business and having a new baby. The pictures are marvelous. Thanks for sharing. It must be an exciting time in your life. Good luck on all your new endeavors! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes....you are busy. Congrats on your pregnancy and new shop. Your knitting is exquisite!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Your projects are utterly awesome!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow all are beautiful


----------



## aelfjja46 (Feb 6, 2015)

All your work is exquisite. Oh to be young and have the energy to do all the things you are doing. Enjoy your dreams and family.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - you have been busy - your knitting is gorgeous - congrats on new son and new business. I got tired reading your message. Good luck to you.


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

Congratulations on new baby. You do beautiful work!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Everything you have put on KP has been gorgeous. You do such beautiful work.


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Fabulous!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Your work is beautiful - hope you also find time o enjoy your little ones-they grow SO fast!


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Your work is beautiful! Congratulations on your son and your future new baby! You are a very busy woman but it sounds like you are really enjoying your life!


----------



## Evelyne56 (Nov 17, 2014)

Not just gorgeous, your knitting is perfect. Félicitations !


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Your work is superb. Wishing you lots of good luck in your new shop.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

All are beautiful.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful work. Good luck to you and your baby, and to your new business.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations on your growing family and thank you for sharing your incredibly beautiful work!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

romamor said:


> hello my kp friendsÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂ
> so long not to come here even many msg from you not replied. i am bloody busy from Feb since I open a yarn shop and find I was pregnant again. My son is 15-16 months now. And he has almost 12 teeth now. My mom help to take care of him when I go to my shop to work everyday. On Saturday I will learn some Chinese Medicine from a teacher.
> while i still knitting for work and relax. it is the most enjoyble time for me. i knit on subway to
> my shop everyday. i knit after my son sleep. here are my FO recentlyÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂ


Exquisite and stunning!!!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I was just wondering what has been going on with you and your new baby - now I know! Your work is beautiful. I am glad to know things are well with you and your baby. And I can see you are keeping your knitting skills up!!!


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome back! Love, love your work; so inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Just superb!!!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Congratulations on both your new shop and your son. Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Your work is absolutely amazing!!! Congratulations on your second pregnancy. I hope all goes well with this pregnancy and your yarn shop. ;0)


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

I love your work! What is the pattern name for the white shawl, the cowl and the aqua shawl? They're all so beautiful! Welcome back and congratulations on your baby! I'm expecting my second grandson any day now... my daughter was due July 1....no sign of labor yet....please surround her and her baby boy in prayers....


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome work! Congrats on your new store!


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

So lovely!


----------



## ms88keys (May 28, 2016)

I love the yellow cardigan!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Congratulations on the baby. You are fortunate to have your mom to care for him. Your work is just beautiful. I love the yellow cardigan. I hope you have great success with your shop. It is wonderful to work at what you love.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful items!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful items!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I was wondering about you just the other day and looked to see if you had posted anything recently, so it's nice to see your lovely work. Good luck with your shop (and the new baby)!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

No wonder you own your own shop! All of your work is stunning and beautiful. I can hardly choose a favorite. Congratulations on upcoming addition to your family. Best wishes and keep up the good work.


----------



## TinaS (Aug 21, 2014)

Beautiful knits. Congrats on the new baby and your shop.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Such gorgeous work! I don't know how you do all you do and create these stunning pieces!


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Welcome back! I wondered where you were but knew your life would change when the baby arrived. Your work is fabulous. Good luck with the new shop.


----------



## grandmaj1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Would love to know the patterns you used..beautiful


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

You are a very busy lady. So nice that you have your own shop and can balance work, kids and your own knitting. Your work is exquisite. Are your patterns available to buy?


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Your work is even more gorgeous than I remembered. Glad your son and your shop are doing well and congratulations on the new baby. You look wonderful so I guess being so busy agrees with you.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Such clean and beautiful work.


----------



## jackychrisp (Jun 16, 2011)

Your work is exquisite.
Well done.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful work....do you have a link to the patterns? Love them all


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

romamor , These are SOOOOOO beautiful , how did you ever learn to do such gorgeous work . Can I come and work with you and learn something ?? 
Congratulations and your business and wish you well with the new baby . Babies are the BEST .


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful knitting... as always. So happy for you to be so busy and doing so well!


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

You are an amazing, talented young woman and we all love you and have missed you. Congratulations opening your yarn shop...got to be a little stressful doing that along with having a toddler!!! And soon another bundle of joy! Thank goodness for the family help. Any chance you get to post pictures of your son and your mom or any family pictures would be cherished by all of us following you here on KP! Your latest creations are stunning. You certainly are blessed. Happy living and happy knitting!


----------



## KyKnits (Jul 3, 2017)

Could you send me ( [email protected] ) or post the pattern for the cowl? I LOVE IT! Thanks so much and congratulations on the yarn shop and baby on the way!!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Hi Romamor! You have been missed, but I could not imagine better news! Congratulations and best wishes for your expanding family and new yarn store! Two wonderful blessings! I especially love the yellow sweater you designed, stunning!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful work! When you find time, I would love to have the source of the patterns. Thank you.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

My oh my.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What beautiful garments you have created.


----------



## Deborah Lynn (Apr 3, 2017)

I am in total awe. Your work is simply beautiful. I can barely get past a double crochet with simple counting. You are an inspiration


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your knitting is truly exquisite. Wishing you all the very best with your pregnancy and in your yarn shop venture. You are amazing!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful knitting


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

No response from her yet! Hope she will be able to post a link for that beautiful white shawl!


----------



## sueZee (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful work. Love the green sweater and the cowl. Where is your shop?


----------



## north66 (Oct 27, 2012)

Congratulations on a new yarn store and a new baby. There is always some reason for unexpected children. Good to have a good mother/grandmother who can help when needed.
Your craftsmanship is beautiful and well done
Wish you all the best


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

Would love to have the pattern for the white shawl also it is gorgeous. Nice to see you back and good luck to you.


----------



## Knitbits (Sep 18, 2016)

Your work is superb!! Thanks for sharing. Have a happy baby!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Love everything you do !!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful knitting as always - would love to purchase the pattern for the white shawl


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Your work from the beginning has been absolutely beautiful. I love seeing the finely knit work you do. Congratulations on your son and your shop. Wonderful.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

You are a very talented young lady.Very beautiful knitting .


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You are a FABULOUS knitter and a darling Mommy. Congrats on your new baby and on the new yarn shop! You certainly are a busy bee. I love your taste in design, your beautiful technique and gorgeous pictures. Bravo. Thanks for checking in with us from time to time. Hugs from Kimmy


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Congratulations on your shop, son and coming baby. What a wonderfully busy life you have, bless your mom for stepping in to help.
Your knitting is just incredible, likewise incredible that you have time to knit


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful work!
Congratulations on expecting a second baby!


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

OMG. Beautiful work. You really are talented!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Your work is absolutely beautiful. I'm in awe.


----------



## Dfern (May 13, 2014)

You do beautiful work


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful knitting as always. Congratulations on your yarn shop and I wish you much success. Congratulations as well for the new baby on the way.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful work


----------



## vivian36265 (Dec 13, 2016)

Beautiful work. Congratulations on your yarn shop.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

You knit beautifully and your designs are gorgeous! Good luck with your shop.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

More gorgeous work from your needles! Congratulations on your shop, son and the new addition to the family. I don't know how you find time to make such beautiful shawl and sweaters.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Stunning work. Very beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Krykit said:


> WOW! Your shawls are absolutely GORGEOUS!!! You knit beautifully!! :sm11:


sigh... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and congratulations on your pregnancy. Hope the shop is doing well.
Hope the patterns are available somewhere!!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Romamor,
Very Nice and Very Pretty Work.


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

I am so so impressed by your talent.
Saw the pics of your new (now old) baby on your website.
Congratulations on the new little one.
Let us know when you find out the sex.
You are very lucky to have your mother to care for the little one.
Good luck on your shop and everything else. 
I know you will do very well!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

You do beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, your work is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

YoMaMi said:


> I am so so impressed by your talent.
> Saw the pics of your new (now old) baby on your website.
> Congratulations on the new little one.
> Let us know when you find out the sex.
> ...


Would you please share her web site? Maybe the shawl patterns are on there. Thanks.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Beautiful knitted pieces. And congratulations on your new shop and your expected baby. You certainly have your hands full with young children and a new business. Surprised you have much time to knit at all!!


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful beyond


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You're not just a pretty face, you are brilliant at your craft.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful shawls


----------



## Diane Schillo (Aug 26, 2012)

Your knitting is incredible! Beautiful work. You should be very proud of yourself


----------



## marty1136 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hay her knits are beautiful they look like machine knits does anyone know if she hand knits or uses a machine?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your work is just exquisite! Good luck with your yarn shop!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

marty1136 said:


> Hay her knits are beautiful they look like machine knits does anyone know if she hand knits or uses a machine?


Ask her!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## CarmenK (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi from Australia. Gorgeous work. Could you please post the pattern for the white shawl. Thanks.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I am glad to see your beautiful works once again. You sound like you are having a very busy life. Good luck with your business. Your work is so beautiful that you will sell yarn easy.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow! All of your things are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

CarmenK said:


> Hi from Australia. Gorgeous work. Could you please post the pattern for the white shawl. Thanks.


It is a stunning pattern, I think many of us would love the pattern ☺


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the shop and the new addition to your family. Your work is very beautiful.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow! Simply stunning


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your knitting is exquisite!!! I especially like the white shawl and would like to know how to obtain the pattern. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work with all of us. Congratulations on the opening of your shop and your new pregnancy. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Your work is exquisite!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Oh my, everything is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Your knitting is always fantastic and congratulations on a second pregnancy and yarn shop.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

What beautiful work you do!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

As always, exquisite.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful, well done!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow! You've been busy.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Horsin'around said:


> It is nice to have you back and your work is gorgeous as always. I am sure I am not alone in saying I would love to see pictures of your yarn shop! All the best to you and your family.
> Sue


Beautiful work as always. Congratulations on your new baby. I am sure we would all love to see photos of your shop.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous knitting. Would love to know if there are patterns available for the shawls, please?


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Just wonderful work.


----------



## Pauline Stevens (Jul 13, 2015)

Beautiful knitting! Good luck with your new baby!


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful work - I love the two shawls. Do you have a link to the patterns please as I would love the opportunity to knit either of them. Congratulations on opening your own wool shop - I am very envious of you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunning work!!!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Your perfect knitting is stunning. All are beautiful and I love the color choice for each.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful. I especially like the last one!


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I will add my voice too! Your work is exquisite. Congratulations on your baby, what a blessing, and your shop. You're very talented.
Would you please share pattern names? Especially the blue shawl and the white shawl? Thanks so much!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautiful work--I love them all! It is good to hear from you again and learn of all your exciting news. Congratulations on your new yarn shop and the new baby-to-be! You must be very busy--lucky to have your mom to help you. Good luck!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

one word: AWWWWWWWWWESOME :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: Oh, and congratulations on your new son!!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Wonderful to see more of your beautiful knitted items. Best of luck with your yarn shop and congratulations on your growing family!


----------



## coolmom (Feb 5, 2011)

Your work is awesome! Can you please tell us the name of the shawl


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh,wow Your knitted project are beautiful. Where we get the patters. At your shop, and how much money dose it cost?
:sm01:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Love seeing your work and hearing about your new baby. Wishing you the best in everything and new business. Beautiful work you do.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frozen-leaves
shawl pattern


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

romamor said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frozen-leaves
> shawl pattern


Can't see the English translation. Has anyone else had a problem?


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

The translation is immediately above the symbol chart and reads:

 Shawl starts from the neck, you start to work with two leaves (the chart shows only one), the second leaf is symmetrical. Start new leaves starts in 17 row, you knit 1YO near the right border, 2YO in the center and 1YO from the left border. 
Cast on 4 stitches and work 2 rows in garter st.. The border consists of two stitches on either side. 
On the next RS row (first row on the chart) you will do:
2st (border),2YO, 2st (border)
Attention! Shawl has no central stitch!
Chart 1 is necessary for understanding the beginning and the structure of shawls. 
Repeat rows 1-31 until the shawl reaches the desired size.
Then proceed to implement the lace edging, which in the chart begins with 33 row (chart 2 shows how to knit a lacy edging).
After 63 row to start knitting edge chart 3.
Bind off by *knitting one, returning it to the left needle, k2tog, return to the left needle*, repeat 
from * to * until there is only one st left, cut and tie the yarn and block.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh thank you, I see it now, silly me!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

OK, now please find the blue-green shawl pattern. I spent time on ravelry trying-- it is sideways, I think, but cannot find it and I cannot do image search. would appreciate any help.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

romamor said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frozen-leaves
> shawl pattern


Thank you so very much for the "Frozen Leaves" pattern. I am looking forward to knitting it. A beautiful gift for an upcoming wedding

I looked at your other Ravelry submission, the "Trefoil Shawl", it too is beautiful. There is no legend for this shawl and the "Frozen Leaves" legend does not seem to match. You also write that there are a lot of mistakes in the chart - have they been corrected?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Krykit said:


> WOW! Your shawls are absolutely GORGEOUS!!! You knit beautifully!! :sm11:


Exactly what I wanted to write. Exquisite!!!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

romamor said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frozen-leaves
> shawl pattern


All very beautiful. Is there a pattern for the blue one?


----------



## iranurse (Sep 6, 2016)

I too would love a link to the white shawl. Absolutely beautiful work and congratulations on becoming a mother


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

iranurse said:


> I too would love a link to the white shawl. Absolutely beautiful work and congratulations on becoming a mother


There's a link back just a bit for a very similar shawl if not the same one. No list yet for blue one, which is what I want.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

romamor said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frozen-leaves
> shawl pattern


Thank you very much for the link to this pattern. I'm planning to give it a try. Aloha... Bev


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Your knitting is absolutely beautiful, I love your light weight yellow sweater.
Congratulations on your growing family and your business.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link - I have it logged in bookmark already!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful please post patterns


----------



## iranurse (Sep 6, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful work and congrats on the birth of ur son. I too would love the pattern for the white shawl.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Look on the previous page the Op has posted it again.. :sm08:


----------



## scarly (May 4, 2017)

Very beautiful !


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Not much left to say that has not been said already! It is always a joy to see your exquisite lace knitting. Your ability to combine such perfect yarn colors with your perfect knitting and wonderful pattern choice is breathtaking. Good luck with the new yarn store. You sound like one busy lady! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

The aqua/green shawl is a paid pattern on ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=enchanted%20rose%20shawl

I got the info by PMing the OP.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The aqua/green shawl is a paid pattern on ravelry:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=enchanted%20rose%20shawl
> 
> I got the info by PMing the OP.


Thank you.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Lovely work???? How could you knit when on the subway?


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

You knit beautiful things. You are very skilled. I love your work!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

romamor said:


> hello my kp friendsÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂ
> so long not to come here even many msg from you not replied. i am bloody busy from Feb since I open a yarn shop and find I was pregnant again. My son is 15-16 months now. And he has almost 12 teeth now. My mom help to take care of him when I go to my shop to work everyday. On Saturday I will learn some Chinese Medicine from a teacher.
> while i still knitting for work and relax. it is the most enjoyble time for me. i knit on subway to
> my shop everyday. i knit after my son sleep. here are my FO recentlyÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¯ÃÂÃÂ¼ÃÂÃÂ


I have missed seeing your posts, it seems no time since your son was born.

Good luck with your shop - hope all goes well for you.

Congratulations on your pregnancy.

Love the items you posted have you a pattern for the green/yellow cadigan please?


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome back! Your work is beautiful. God bless your family.


----------

